# Photograph that Box! My 1st Commercial Class Assignment...



## KdMeca (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey all I am a photography student who up until this point has worked mostly out of studio. This semester I am taking a commercial photography class and find myself in that awkward place where I feel behind the rest of the class. If you would be kind enough to offer me any feed back or ideas I will put in the time on my end to take them into studio and learn them. I will also post the results as a follow up. 

Our first assignment was to photograph a box that someone else in the class brought in. I was handed this beaten up, empty foundation box. I have given it my best attempt here with 1 light and a fill card but feel my attempt is lack luster. 

I have been given complete freedom aside from the criteria that this needs to be in the studio and needs to have the box in frame. The due date is Thursday!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2017)

What colour is the box?  On my calibrated monitor it shows a strong red cast.


----------



## KdMeca (Jan 31, 2017)

The box is a Light Pink and the camera is set for a neutral profile, this is the raw image and I am not certain what the cast is from...


----------



## KdMeca (Jan 31, 2017)

This is very new for me as a photographer, is the cast from the shadow of the background?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm assuming the cast is a combination of the shadow and the ambient light.  That's minor as it's easily adjusted in post.  The box looks to be about 1/3 stop hotter at the bottom than the top. I would try and even that out, and maybe lift the shadows on the right side.


----------

